# Critical error missing aswvmm.sys



## darkn3ss (Aug 6, 2016)

I booted up my pc today only to see a blue screen with the message your system has encountered a critical error and needs to be repaired.
File:Windows/System32/drivers/aswvmm.sys

Searched around google for anything in regards to this aswvmm file and found this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...air-this-computer-automatically-768938-5.html

Apparently this aswvmm file is related to avast. The thread said to launch regedit and delete all the keys related to avast and aswvmm. So after reading through the thread, heres what i did.

First thing i did was create a bootable usable with a windows 10 iso using rufus. I booted into the repair menu and launched the cmd. I launched regedit, pressed ctrl f and searched for aswVmm.sys. I exported all the files before deleting the keys. I restarted my pc after and the good news was i got to my password screen except there was one problem: my keyboard wasnt working. I used the onscreen keyboard to enter my password. I went to my device manager to see if there was anything wrong with my keyboard and indeed there was. I right clicked the keyboard icon and went to properties. Under device status it says: Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19).

So what i assume is i deleted a key in the registry that was related to my keyboard and now my keyboard isnt working. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this issue?


----------



## darkn3ss (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok nvm I FIXED IT thanks to this thread:https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772156(v=ws.10).aspx
I opened regedit, went to this folder
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}, 
double clicked UpperFilter and noticed there were two values kbdclass and aswKbd. At this point, i recognized that the aswkbd was one of the keys i deleted earlier. I removed this entree leaving it with only kbdclass. After restarting, everything is working perfectly.
I guess that leaves me with this question: what is wrong with avast? I recalled that there was a windows 10 update a few days ago and maybe that was the cause of it all? After the windows update, ive noticed that my computer has started to not respond quite a few times, whereas in the past, it would not respond maybe once a day. If anyone could enlighten me as to what went wrong, I will be really happy.


----------

